# AQD - Ausquest Limited



## Ann (26 December 2005)

http://www.ausquest.com.au/
Principal Activities:  	Exploration for nickel sulphide and gold deposits in Australia.

This chart is displaying a very interesting chart pattern.


----------



## ob1kenobi (26 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Personally, I would proceed with extreme caution. The chart attached indicates volatility, with more questions raised than are answered. Why the sudden spike in the volume, which till now has barely registered? Why has it recently been overbought? Why does it look like it is about to be oversold? What are the pressures acting on the market with this stock to cause that volatility?

Aspect Huntley reports the following Key measures on this stock. For my money, the TA and FA are lacking in crucial information, so I wouldn't proceed. Having said that, that's me following my trading plan. This may well suit the financial objectives of others. If in doubt, seek professional advice, as this is only my opinion.
Key Measures
Value NR Not Ranked
Risk 4 Above Average
Growth NR Not Ranked
Income 5 Lowest
More Info on key measures
(from Aspect Huntley as found on ETrade Australia).


----------



## Ann (27 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Hi ob1kenobi,

How very sensible and wise to ask that all important question.....why?

With these speccy miners anything Aspect Huntleys can tell you would be of very little use. In matters of price or volume spikes it is wise to look to the ASX notices to see if there is a genuine reason for excitement, or is it just being 'ramped'. This is the notice that caused the first spike....

25/11/2005	 	Media Rel: Letter of Intent with Rio Tinto
then
08/12/2005	 	Change in substantial holding [It was Acorn Capital aquiring a further 1.2mill shares.]
then
16/12/2005	 	Media Release - Agmt with Falconbridge on Pilbara Nickel
then
23/12/2005	 	Change of Director's Interest Notice [Mr John Innes (Non Exec. Chairman)] just bought 424,832 ordinary shares and options

There appears to be good reason for this stock forming a pennant.

Good advice from ob1kenobi, if you are uncertain about about shares or the stockmarket....please speak with a good financial adviser, if you find one, please give me their name, I am still looking.


----------



## ob1kenobi (27 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Anne, I agree with you. I did have a look at the ASX notices before asking the why question. I guess I like to err on the side of caution. Whilst I agree with your summation about a pennant forming, the volatility would still see me on the sidelines for a bit longer. As I said, that's me following my trading plan. So long as you have a plan that your trading too and your trade fits with that plan, great. Good luck and thanks for your charts. It is interesting how we all bring different perspectives to our charts. Again good luck!


----------



## Ann (27 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Hi ob1kenobi,

Just to clarify....I don't hold this stock. I don't buy mining stocks. I was doing a stock filter and this is just one that turned up in my search. I recognized this as an excellent pattern from past experience. I don't like waste so I thought I would just pop the chart up for those who may be interested.

They don't appear this well formed all that often. Yes you are right, if it doesn't fit into your trading plan, don't touch it. I am not.


----------



## ob1kenobi (27 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Thanks for that Anne. The only exploration stock I hold is QGC and that experience has caused me to be wary. I tend not to by these types of stocks as it doesn't fit with my trading plan or the overall design of my portfolio. Nonetheless, I enjoyed this discussion and the various viewpoints that the charts throw up. Good luck!


----------



## Ann (28 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Upsie daisy again tomorrow?


----------



## tarnor (28 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

a lot are anticipating a formalised agreement with rio in the next month or 2.. should be the usual buy on build up.. the breakout was a very nice call Anne.. this got a lot of attention when they announced the LOI.. i love stocks like this for a quick trade but all tied up in stx atm.

what sort of filter you using?


----------



## Ann (28 December 2005)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Hi tarnor,

I use the IC filter. Nothing fancy on this occassion, I just decided to run through the gold section in materials. No settings. I just saw this and went whahoo, someone is just going to love seeing this.  

IC have a lovely quick set up for flicking through filtered stocks. Just a scroll button will deliver stock after stock..... No I am not affiliated with them. In fact I am currently a banned citizen for being very rude to one of the moderators. I basically called him a crawling w*nker with no trading or charting abilities. : 

So I really am not surprised the creeping arachnoid showed me the exit sign.


----------



## Ann (3 January 2006)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

Here we go.....


----------



## GreatPig (3 January 2006)

*Re: AQD - Ausquest Limited...Gold/Nickel*

I'm in 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2006)

Anyone still holding AQD and have a take on it... 

It seems to be rising from it's lows with high today...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

SevenFX - replying to your old post here .. - I've got a few.  so few and worth so little that I couldn't be bothered selling them.  But having said that they've gone up a bit this week.
They have bonus issue (1 for 10 held) 20c, current price 26c. -  but beware I could be ramping lol.  (don't think I'll get any more btw). - but then again I might regret it when they hit paydirt for big brother RIO. maybe they'll get swallowed up by RIO then? - I've no idea how it works btw. 
just that I like that song.."when my baby smiles at me I go to RIO" 
seems as good a reason as any to buy shares lol.


----------



## greggy (11 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> SevenFX - replying to your old post here .. - I've got a few.  so few and worth so little that I couldn't be bothered selling them.  But having said that they've gone up a bit this week.
> They have bonus issue (1 for 10 held) 20c, current price 26c. -  but beware I could be ramping lol.  (don't think I'll get any more btw). - but then again I might regret it when they hit paydirt for big brother RIO. maybe they'll get swallowed up by RIO then? - I've no idea how it works btw.
> just that I like that song.."when my baby smiles at me I go to RIO"
> seems as good a reason as any to buy shares lol.



After a significant amount of research, I bought some today, both shares at 17c and options. Ausquest announced today that it will be commencing uranium exploration at Sylvania in WA.  Detailed helicopter borne radiometric surveys are scheduled to commence next week.
Also, according to a ASX release dated 8 Dec 06, following the recent capital raising and the completion of the options exercise, AQD now has some $8.5 million cash on hand. During the next 12 months, AQD will in particular be drilling on its four nickel projects in the Pilbara region and do further test work at its Sylvania Uranium Project where a large number of airborne uranium anomalies have been identified for follow up.     
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

What the **** just happened with AQDOA?????????????????????????


----------



## watsonc (15 January 2007)

Looks to be in a bit of a bullish channel. Dammit! I knew I should have bought some last week!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

I guess you missed what I was referring to

*AQDOA went from 5c to $4.07 in one trade, showed a gain of 6666%+*

It was obviously an error as the trades are now being cancelled

Still shocked the crap out of me!

Not holding or following, just saw it pop up on Mkt Movers window


----------



## canny (15 January 2007)

Trade wasn't cancelled on my board - but what a bit of fun!!
Sent me to look at them, and I think AQDOA are actually a good opportunity for a future multi bagger.
Uranium exploration starting shortly - should keep it on the one to watch board!

AusQuest Limited 6 Kearns Crescent Ardross WA 6153 (T): 08 9364 3866 (F): 08 9364 4892
www.ausquest.com.au
January 11, 2007
ASX Release
AUSQUEST TO COMMENCE URANIUM EXPLORATION AT
SYLVANIA
AusQuest Limited (ASX: AQD) advise that detailed helicopter borne radiometric surveys are
scheduled to commence next week within its 100% owned Sylvania Project south of Newman
in the east Pilbara region of Western Australia, where earlier reconnaissance sampling by the
Company had returned anomalous uranium assays (up to 341 ppm U3O8) from surface
ironstone and calcrete samples (ASX report 20th November 2006).
The ironstones reflect targets along dykes, shears and fractures within the granitic bedrock
whereas the calcretes are believed to be similar to those which host the uranium deposits at
Yeelirrie (BHP) in Western Australia and at Langer Heinrich (Paladin Resources) in Namibia
(South West Africa).
A total of twelve areas varying from 2 km ² to 20 km ² in size have been outlined for detailed
helicopter surveys. The Company believes that the ability to fly slow (60 knots) along close
spaced flight lines (50 metres) at low altitude (approximately 30 metres) will provide the
detailed sampling coverage required to advance the prospects to the drilling stage later in
2007. No previous drilling for uranium has been carried out within the Company’s leases.
Fugro Airborne Surveys has been contracted to undertake the surveys and will provide
corrected radiometric data (uranium, thorium and potassium channels) within three to four
weeks of completion of flying.
AusQuest continues to be encouraged by the early sampling results which confirmed the
presence of uranium in a variety of geological settings. The Company controls approximately
1800 km ² of title in the Sylvania region.
Graeme Drew
Managing Director


----------



## greggy (2 February 2007)

canny said:
			
		

> Trade wasn't cancelled on my board - but what a bit of fun!!
> Sent me to look at them, and I think AQDOA are actually a good opportunity for a future multi bagger.
> Uranium exploration starting shortly - should keep it on the one to watch board!
> 
> ...



Hi All,

I've decided to return for a while. Went on holidays and now back at work.  This is still the best forum around town and such members as YT, kennas, tekmann, Calliente, Julia and maverick11 are amongst the many intelligent members you'll find on any forum.  
Has anyone else been following AQD. The shares are up 6c to 25c on turnover exceeding 4 million, this is the highest turnover that this stock has had for a while.  The options are also up 1c today to 8c.  With the reslutsd from its suvey at its Sylvania Uranium Project as well as its upcoming drilling program for nickel commencing in Mar/Apr 07, this stock has potential on a number of fronts.  One to keep an eye on.  I, for one, have plenty of options in AQD.
DYOR


----------



## canny (2 February 2007)

Brilliant day -and if it hadn't been for that $4.07 weird transaction, I may never have bought in!!!  

The helicopter survey should now be well and truly finished, with results due in the next week or so.

It's on a brokers strong spec buy recommendation, which may have been what pushed the price up today - who knows? 

Seems to me that a good uranium flyover results ann will push it much higher, and the nickel is probably the best actual project, as it's money in the bank.

Very little for sale on the board now.


----------



## greggy (2 February 2007)

canny said:
			
		

> Brilliant day -and if it hadn't been for that $4.07 weird transaction, I may never have bought in!!!
> 
> The helicopter survey should now be well and truly finished, with results due in the next week or so.
> 
> ...



Hi Canny,

I think that the Spec Buy recommendation that you've mentioned came from Hartleys Ltd back in Nov 06.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I mean this sincerely.  It seems that not many people have been following this stock on this forum, but it has a lot of potential for my liking.  Its concentrating largely on nickel and uranium, two hot commodities.  There's probably not too many stocks around with interests in both hot commodities as well as having $8.1 million cash.
DYOR


----------



## canny (4 February 2007)

Hi Greggy, Yes it's Hartleys - but I don't know the date - 
AQD mentioned it in response to their speeding ticket - great answer - not a simple 'we know nothing' - they actually laid out all the reasons the price was rising.
Glad we've got someone with common sense writing their anns!!!

I can't paste their response, as it was faxed to ASX and I can't copy it to clipboard - but here's the link:

http://topnews.reuters.com/AsxNews/...=urn:newsml:reuters.com:20070202:ASX_6A350673

Hopefully they have given enough info and incentive for the price to keep going up this coming week.


----------



## greggy (5 February 2007)

canny said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy, Yes it's Hartleys - but I don't know the date -
> AQD mentioned it in response to their speeding ticket - great answer - not a simple 'we know nothing' - they actually laid out all the reasons the price was rising.
> Glad we've got someone with common sense writing their anns!!!
> 
> ...



AQD has a very active exploration program for 07, with drilling ahead for both its nickel and uranium projects.  This stock has been truly overlooked of late, but hopefully Friday's strong movement will help to increase AQD's profile. 
DYOR


----------



## llcede (1 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> AQD has a very active exploration program for 07, with drilling ahead for both its nickel and uranium projects.  This stock has been truly overlooked of late, but hopefully Friday's strong movement will help to increase AQD's profile.
> DYOR




It's quite sad now... not going anywhere...


----------



## floogie (1 March 2007)

Have taken advantage of the drop in price and added another 100,000 shares to my holding in this company so am looking forward to some positive results comming out of this exploration program. We should be getting some progress reports on progress with this exploration program by the end of this month.
Here's hoping
floogie


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

floogie said:
			
		

> Have taken advantage of the drop in price and added another 100,000 shares to my holding in this company so am looking forward to some positive results comming out of this exploration program. We should be getting some progress reports on progress with this exploration program by the end of this month.
> Here's hoping
> floogie



I sold out of the shares at 27c during its recent run and the oppies at 8c.  This stock has a busy drilling program ahead for nickel.  I've got this one on my watch list.
DYOR


----------



## Riesling (23 April 2007)

Annoucement out this morning.  Drilling has commenced.  SP cheap compared to recent historical prices.   Good management with good communication.


AusQuest Limited 6 Kearns Crescent Ardross WA 6153 (T): 08 9364 3866 (F): 08 9364 4892
www.ausquest.com.au
April 23, 2007
ASX Release
MAJOR DRILLING PROGRAM COMMENCES AT PILBARA NICKEL
PROJECTS
• Minimum of 6,000m of RC/Diamond drilling to be undertaken across four nickel
projects.
• Up to 20 individual EM and VTEM targets to be tested.
• Drilling has commenced at the Bellary Project, to be followed by Beasley, Table
Hill and Sylvania Projects.
AusQuest Limited (ASX: AQD) is pleased to advise that the planned drilling program within
its extensive portfolio of nickel sulphide exploration projects in the Pilbara region of Western
Australia has commenced.
A minimum of 6,000 metres of RC/Diamond drilling is planned to test up to 20 nickel
sulphide targets identified by airborne and/or ground electromagnetic (EM) surveys within the
Company’s four nickel projects.
The program is expected to take 4 to 6 months to complete and will use a multi-purpose
RC/Diamond drilling rig contracted from Wallis Drilling Pty Ltd. Down hole electromagnetic
surveys (DHEM) will be undertaken where appropriate.
The current drilling schedule commenced on the 20th April at the 75%-owned Bellary project,
west of Paraburdoo, where a minimum of eight VTEM targets are ready for drilling, and will
be followed by drilling at the 100%-owned Beasley, Table Hill and Sylvania projects.
It is expected that drilling within the first two areas should be completed during the current
Quarter with drilling at the Table Hill and Sylvania projects being completed within the
second half of 2007.
2007 Field Season and Drilling Programs
Bellary Project:
The Bellary Project is located 20km north west of Paraburdoo in WA and covers a 40km belt
of unexplored ultramafic rocks which correlate, in part, with the prospective ultramafic
sequence at Beasley.
A detailed helicopter-borne VTEM survey completed in the second half of 2006 identified a
number of EM targets with limited strike length (50 to 200m), close to the base of the
ultramafic units which are considered prospective for nickel sulphide mineralisation. These
ultramafics are defined by a combination of geological mapping by the Company’s
consultants and interpretation of detailed aeromagnetic data.
AusQuest Limited 6 Kearns Crescent Ardross WA 6153 (T): 08 9364 3866 (F): 08 9364 4892
www.ausquest.com.au
Field reconnaissance and sampling confirmed the presence of channels within the ultramafic
sequence (considered prime locations for the accumulation of massive nickel sulphides) and
located gossanous outcrop (albeit narrow <1 metre) up dip and along strike from one of the
VTEM targets.
A minimum of eight VTEM targets have been selected for testing during this initial phase of
drilling. All targets are discrete VTEM anomalies located close to the basal contact of the
ultramafics. No previous drilling has been undertaken within the Bellary project area.
Beasley Project
The Beasley Project is located 50km west of Tom Price in the Pilbara region of WA.
Previously reported wide-spaced (400 metres) drilling results identified a broad channel
containing disseminated magmatic sulphides of high metal tenor (Ni, Cu, PGE) within the
targeted ultramafic sequence. These results, combined with aeromagnetic data, have been
used to outline a target zone (approximately 500 metres wide) extending to the north, and
down dip from the current drill hole locations.
A program of 6 holes is planned to test the interpreted channel position. This will include
infill drilling (to ~150 metres) around current drill hole locations and completion of a second
drill section approximately 300 metres to the north, across the interpreted down dip extension
of the channel. Drilling will also target a subtle off-hole DHEM target located previously but
not tested.
Table Hill
The Table Hill Project is located 200km east of Newman in WA. Exploration in this region is
targeting Noril’sk-style nickel sulphide mineralisation within a feeder system to the regionally
extensive Table Hill Volcanics.
The area is dominantly covered by dune sands with very little outcrop available for mapping
and sampling. The large extent of the feeder complex is defined by aeromagnetic data which
indicate the presence of numerous intrusive sills and dykes which are potential host rocks for
Noril’sk style nickel sulphide mineralisation.
An extensive airborne EM (GEOTEM) survey flown in December 2005 identified a number
of EM targets that could reflect sulphide mineralisation near the base of mafic sills outlined
by the airborne magnetic data.
The Company is currently gaining access to the target areas to enable completion of ground
EM surveys prior to drilling, which is scheduled for the second half of 2007. Up to 11 target
areas will be surveyed by fixed-loop time domain EM prior to the drilling program being
finalised. A minimum of 2,400 metres of drilling is planned with hole depths expected to be
between 300 and 400 metres.
Sylvania
The Sylvania Project is located 10 kms south of Newman in the east Pilbara region of WA.
Regional mapping and interpretation of geophysical data sets indicate potential strike
extensions of the prospective ultramafic sequences found in the Beasley and Bellary areas,
200 kms to the west.
AusQuest Limited 6 Kearns Crescent Ardross WA 6153 (T): 08 9364 3866 (F): 08 9364 4892
www.ausquest.com.au
Ground EM follow-up of airborne (GEOTEM) anomalies identified two high-conductance
targets closely associated with the interpreted ultramafic sequence indicating potential for
massive nickel sulphide mineralisation.
Drilling of these targets is scheduled for the second half of 2007. Target depths are modelled
at approximately 150 metres.
Graeme Drew
Managing Director


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 April 2007)

AQD has gone up 30% today from 27c to 34 c - which is very impressive and I must do some research to find out why


----------



## greggy (27 April 2007)

llcede said:


> It's quite sad now... not going anywhere...




Not anymore Ilcede.  It went up 7.5c to 29.5c today on volume of over 3 million.  It pays to be patient sometimes. Its currently actively exploring its WA nickel interests.  It also has the Sylvania Uranium Prospect.  My guess though for today's strong rise is that nickel is fast becoming the flavour of the month and investors are looking for nickel producers as well as active nickel explorers.
DYOR


----------



## floogie (27 April 2007)

The drilling program that is taking place at the moment one would expect at least one of these exploration sites will turn up trumps. It is going to be an interesting 2nd half. 
Would be nice if the share price hit the $ mark by Xmas.


----------



## greggy (27 April 2007)

floogie said:


> The drilling program that is taking place at the moment one would expect at least one of these exploration sites will turn up trumps. It is going to be an interesting 2nd half.
> Would be nice if the share price hit the $ mark by Xmas.



Judging by today's share price increase along with the strong volume, interesting days lie ahead for this stock especially when one considers it has an active exploration program currently underway.
DYOR


----------



## vert (30 April 2007)

Another strong day, up to 0.38 with a close at 0.35 on 4.4 mil vol. is there some psible results soon on their drilling?


----------



## Caliente (30 April 2007)

Not an unexpected story really - when you have nickel + uranium AND a good management team to boot 

Should see this one leg up even further pending on snazzy drilling results.


----------



## legs (25 June 2007)

Oxiana just purchased 6 million AQD shares. 
Apparently the managers from both companies used to work together.

Oxiana has stated in the past that it is looking to grow and actually has made acquisitions.


----------



## ta2693 (25 June 2007)

legs said:


> Oxiana just purchased 6 million AQD shares.
> Apparently the managers from both companies used to work together.
> 
> Oxiana has stated in the past that it is looking to grow and actually has made acquisitions.




I am afraid I am a little bit late for this one. 
Does OXR want to acquire AQD ?
How likely would that happen?


----------



## greggy (26 June 2007)

legs said:


> Oxiana just purchased 6 million AQD shares.
> Apparently the managers from both companies used to work together.
> 
> Oxiana has stated in the past that it is looking to grow and actually has made acquisitions.




Oxiana has also purchased over 3.6 million options in AQD.  IMO Oxiana must obviously think that AQD is a good investment to be on its register. Why else would it be wasting its time on a relatively small company.  The next few months are likely to be quite interesting for AQD.
DYOR


----------



## tronic72 (26 October 2007)

For any of you interested. AQD is sitting at a yearly low today. Great time to buy this undervalued speculative stock (IMHO)


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2007)

tronic72 said:


> For any of you interested. AQD is sitting at a yearly low today. Great time to buy this undervalued speculative stock (IMHO)



tronic, Just because it's at it's lows does not mean it's a great time to buy. Please provide more analysis to justify any thoughts on a stock and please do not recommend stocks as a buy, or sell, but mearly comment on their value. 

So, why is it good value at these levels?

Cheers, kennas


----------



## tronic72 (22 November 2007)

*Massive volume for AQD following discovery*

I've held AQD and they seem to be finally coming up with the goods. Their share price has gone up around 65% in a few days 

See below:

"HIGH GRADE MANGANESE DISCOVERED AT TABLE HILL  

• 3.9 metres grading 47.5% manganese (Mn) reported from AusQuest’s first drill- 
hole at Table Hill, East Pilbara. 

• Manganese confirmed as the cause of Geotem Anomaly 1 which was the target of 
initial drilling. 

• Potential for manganese mineralisation inferred over 18km² based on the extent 
of Geotem Anomaly 1. 

• Tenement applications covering an additional 5,000 km² submitted to secure all 
the potential manganese EM targets identified by the Geotem survey. 

AusQuest Limited (ASX: AQD) is pleased to advise that assay results from the first diamond 
drill hole (THDD01) completed at its Table Hill Project, located 200km south-east of 
Newman in WA’s Pilbara region, have confirmed the presence of a 4 metre thick 
manganese-rich layer with an average grade (47.5% Mn) similar to grades being mined by 
producers in Australia and South Africa. 
"


----------



## diamond h (29 November 2007)

Anyone got any comments or opinions on what the recent announcement re. new issues opions etc will do to this stock price.On another site someone posted that the share price is worth $9.00.Just new to share trading and appreciate picking others brains.


----------



## tronic72 (29 November 2007)

diamond h said:


> Anyone got any comments or opinions on what the recent announcement re. new issues opions etc will do to this stock price.On another site someone posted that the share price is worth $9.00.Just new to share trading and appreciate picking others brains.





I've held this on an off for around 18 months. I'm currently NOT holding.

I had stock at an average buy price of 16.7 and recently sold when it rose to the current high 20's low 30's. There are a few bigger companies who've invested in them (Oxiana in May) but I'm not sure who's responsible for the recent buying which has pushed the prices up to their current prices.

The company has promised a lot but is yet to deliver. If I had 10K spare I'd just let it sit on AQD for the next 12 months but their lack of success has left me wary. If you enjoy a punt then these guys may be worth betting on but unless they hit "pay dirt" you may find this stock goes nowhere fast.


$9.00....... Um I don't know how they came up with that figure. Only one Analyst I know of has a buy on this stock. And it's listed as a Speculative Buy.

As to the rights issue I would say they are simply running out of cash. They had 7 million only 18 months ago and now they only have 2. (Prospecting is expensive work these days!) Given their lack of success, they may struggle to find investors this time, but it seems Australia has gold fever with resource stocks so they might get it easy.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 June 2008)

AQD is a very very interesting story to look at,

I do not hold any shares, nor have I ever held, nor do I have any intention of buying but let me explain why its so interesting,

You see back in August 2005 I watched AQD rocket from 5c to 30c in a few days and then continue to march hiher to 60c in the coming weeks and all of this was based on the fact that RIO Tinto farmed into one of its Iron Ore projects, 

This is the stock that made me search for and discover JMS at 5c which did eventually do its own little rocket to 40c,

Anyway back to AQD, it failed to find any Iron ore however it then picked up some Manganese ground and I was like Manga what?

However its share price rebounded recently from lows of 16c to go as high as  64c (looks like a big double top to me)  on the back of work on its Manganese project,

And now as before such gains are making me sit up and take note of this metal *Manganese* it made CSM a super star, its had record rises and is sorta like the dark horse metal that may sweep the mkt net as the new flavour


----------



## J.B.Nimble (18 June 2008)

Other are expressing that sentiment too...

http://business.theage.com.au/manganese-a-quiet-achiever-in-the-iron-boom-but-the-noise-is-about-to-start-20080316-1zs2.html

AQD was having a nice run until they announced their first drill result. 
Two dud holes following last years bulls eye... I just missed my planned profit take and dropped straight back to square one 
I'm inclined to think that they couldn't have got that lucky last year, more inclined to think they have just got very unlucky this year... There's something down there - yeah, I know... dust... 

I'll hold for more drilling results...


----------



## J.B.Nimble (18 June 2008)

Well that hold didn't last long. A third dud hole and this one much closer to the original one hole wonder... Looks much less prospective than it did a few weeks ago... I'm out...


----------



## catman (2 July 2008)

J.B.Nimble said:


> Well that hold didn't last long. A third dud hole and this one much closer to the original one hole wonder... Looks much less prospective than it did a few weeks ago... I'm out...




Well the last hole wasn't a dud, and the magnetic image hasn't helped investors or management.  That said they are starting to get a better idea as to the geology at Table Hill.  The next few holes should be much more promising. TH is a big target, you didn't think it would be that easy did you?


----------



## J.B.Nimble (3 July 2008)

catman said:


> Well the last hole wasn't a dud, and the magnetic image hasn't helped investors or management.  That said they are starting to get a better idea as to the geology at Table Hill.  The next few holes should be much more promising. TH is a big target, you didn't think it would be that easy did you?




This may still turn out alright but I wasn't prepared to watch the sp drop too far. 

As you say the EM image is not proving as helpful as they would have liked. 







> The results suggest that both the manganese mineralisation and the clay alteration are conductive and are likely to be contributing to the airborne electromagnetic response being targeted by the drilling.




To be worthwhile at 288m depth, that 3.9m x 47.5% intersection would need to extend at similar thickness over a very large area, or thicken up considerably over a smaller area. I could live with the first two holes - at 900m away and then a further 1000m along the EM anomaly they were just too far away from the original THD01 hole - but I had hoped for better from holes closer to THD01. When THD06 came up blank at 300m west of THD01, things looked much less promising. 

I agree their section drilling near THD01 is a better tactic. It's a pity they didn't start here and step out... Happy to watch and possibly re-enter if we see some good news.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 July 2008)

The company has come off around 50% from its 60c high to now 30c,

But givent here is 250M+ shares on issue fully dilluted (ie including options which are in the money) it would give a fully diluted *current mkt cap of $75m*

So I guess what I'm curious to is how big exactly Table Hill can be?

Manganese is hot to trot, but even the undiluted mkt cap of around $50m isn't tiny, so any ideas how large Table Hill can be?

Also is there any Manganese nearby? ie BMY have Manganese grounds next door to OMH Manganese mine = Nearology, who's next door at Table Hill?

Cheers


----------



## J.B.Nimble (3 July 2008)

The only nearology claim they have made is CSM’s Woodie Woodie mine 240km north of Table Hill. Not exactly near… 

How big could it be? Somewhere between zip and zillions, I think… It may be worth flipping the logic and asking “how big would it need to be to be worth the punt…?” Well, here goes…

Fully diluted current mc approx $75m…

Everyone’s parameters would be a bit different on this… but, in the current market which severely devalues even the juiciest of JORCed up resources, for a company with nothing more than a target (albeit a good one) I want a prospective10x multi-bagger to justify the downside risk. So let’s go looking for a $750m future mc.

If we take the usual 10% IGV then we want a $7,500m resource.

Their November announcement refers to 350 USD/T based on $7/dmtu. I know the spot has subsequently gone higher but let’s be a little conservative… Our $7.5 bill resource is 21.4m T

Clay/Manganese bulk density – 2.5 T/m3  ? 3T/m3  ? Let’s say 3, and the resource looks like 7.1m m3

The indications from the EM work were suggesting a “laterally extensive, sheet-like body…” How thick might this sheet get at economic grade? Go with 4m and we get a pretty big number. For no particular reason, I’ll choose 25m thickness of economic grade… which would require an area of 285,000 m2.

In the context of a 3km x 6km target, we are looking for an economic zone that might be, say, 285m x 1000m x 25m. That sort of area would represent just 1.6% of the target area. Not impossible…

The goal of the second two holes was obviously to scout the potential for mineralisation at shallower depth - their modelling suggested it was “dipping shallowly to the south at depths ranging from approximately 120 metres in the north to over 300metres in the south.” I was not too distressed by these holes nor surprised by the market reaction. The fourth, much closer, hole was a bit disappointing and sufficient reason to send me to the sidelines until we get some more results. I will not be surprised if this does turn out ok one day but I’m happy to watch for the moment…


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2008)

JTLP thankyou so much

I love it when I can be a bit lazy and get spoon fed info instead of crunching all the numbers myself 



J.B.Nimble said:


> The only nearology claim they have made is CSM’s Woodie Woodie mine 240km north of Table Hill. Not exactly near…




240Km's is quite far as you say, but then CSM is the grand daddy of the Manganese players!





J.B.Nimble said:


> Fully diluted current mc approx $75m…
> 
> Everyone’s parameters would be a bit different on this… but, in the current market which severely devalues even the juiciest of JORCed up resources, for a company with nothing more than a target (albeit a good one) I want a prospective10x multi-bagger to justify the downside risk. So let’s go looking for a $750m future mc.
> 
> ...





So basically 20Mt's is excellent in the Manganese game I gather,

What grades of Manganese do they need?

Also what sort of interesections do they need? ie Iron ore type ones 10m's+ min with really 20m's+ or can they be coal type 1m-5m's?



Thanks again


----------



## JTLP (4 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> JTLP thankyou so much
> 
> I love it when I can be a bit lazy and get spoon fed info instead of crunching all the numbers myself
> 
> ...




Got me on the mind big boy? :

I'll take some credit though...and some of this manganese too whilst we are at it!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2008)

Errrrrrrrrrr

Note to self, get some sleep


lol how funny, I meant JBN, I'll just call ya Nimble from now on so I don't mix up abreviations


now about that sleep :


----------



## J.B.Nimble (4 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Errrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Note to self, get some sleep
> 
> ...




No worries YT. Time for the night shift to take a rest I think.

My post was just a bit of a play with numbers rather than any particular manganese expertise. I think 20mT would make it work for me but I’m not sure about the depth… 

I have been looking at information on the South African underground mines to get a feel for what works… Assmang has massive reserves - 192 mT at 48%. Similar depth to Table Hill – 300m. They started pulling up 1 mT/yr in 1972 and haven’t made much of a dent in it yet…

http://www.mining-technology.com/projects/assmang/
http://www.assmang.co.za/o/manganese/nchwaning.asp

It seems that 45% + is considered high grade and I haven’t found too much info on players operating at grades below this. As for intersections, I looked back through old CSM quarterlies and saw intersections such as 33m @ 43.1% and 17m @ 49.9% described as encouraging. However, CSM were open pitting – underground is a different ball game… 

Plenty to learn while the drilling continues…


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 July 2008)

Hey Nimble,

Beefing up my Manganese knowledge, so was reading through Aquila's recent discovery


Southern Project
Drilling on the southern project area of the Avontuur permit has discovered manganese mineralisation in the Hotazel Formation, which is interpreted to represent an extension of the Kalahari Manganese Field. The permit boundary is approximately 8 km north of the Wessels underground mining operations, where ore is mined over a depth range of 300 to 500m.
A programme of diamond drilling is in progress across the projected trend of the mineralisation. Highlights of the assay results from the next 3 holes drilled within the project area are as follows:
• 4.31m @ 38.81% Manganese
• 3.54m @ 47.52% Manganese
• 4.41m @ 49.79% Manganese
(Detailed analytical results may be viewed on www.tawana.com.au)
Northern Project
Drilling on the northern project area of the Avontuur permit is also testing manganese mineralisation in the Hotazel Formation along the northern end of the Avontuur Basin. The Avontuur Basin is approximately 10km long and is located 20km north of the larger Kalahari Manganese Basin. Further encouraging assays have been received from 6 diamond holes drilled along a 2km projected mineralised trend. Highlights of the assay results from these 6 holes are as follows:
• 5.40m @ 56.82% Manganese
• 3.68m @ 50.81% Manganese
• 2.68m @ 47.42% Manganese
and 1.86m @ 46.73% Manganese
• 2.12m @ 55.24% Manganese
and 1.57m @ 59.24% Manganese
(Detailed analytical results may be viewed on www.tawana.com.au)
Manganese ore is used in the steel making process primarily in the form of silico-manganese and ferromanganese alloys. The world demand for manganese depends directly on the requirements of the steel industry with the price of manganese ore continuing to rise in recent years.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (9 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Nimble,
> 
> Beefing up my Manganese knowledge, so was reading through Aquila's recent discovery




In nearology terms it doesn't get much better than that. Just 8km from the worlds biggest reserves of high grade manganese. Every hole has had a good hit. And to think that the mines just south of there are apparently pumping out something of the order of 4 million T/yr of high grade manganese. If it does turn out to be an extension of the Kalahari field then there is potentially a lot of revenue to be had. Somewhat surprising that Samancor and Assmang did not have this area pegged...


----------



## rotoso (13 August 2008)

August 13, 2008
ASX Release
MAIDEN 38 MILLION TONNE IRON ORE RESOURCE AT
ROCKLEA PROSPECT
• Inferred Resource of 37.6Mt grading 53.2% Fe (59.9% CaFe), 8.56% SiO2, 2.77%
Al2O3 and 0.04% P for Rocklea Prospect, 40km from Tom Price.
• Additional Exploration Target* of up to ~23Mt at similar Fe grades.
• In-fill and extensional drilling planned for Rocklea in October-November 2008 to
extend the resource base.
• AusQuest to expand its iron ore exploration effort in the Tom Price-Paraburdoo
region.
AusQuest Limited (ASX: AQD – “AusQuest”) is pleased to announce the completion of a maiden
resource estimate for its 75%-owned Rocklea Channel Iron Prospect, located 40km west of Tom
Price in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. The Inferred Resource, which was prepared by
Golder Associates Pty Ltd, comprises 37.6 million tonnes grading 53.2% Fe (59.9% calcined Fe).
In addition, the Company is pleased to report an Exploration Target* of up to 23 million tonnes at
similar grades to the Inferred Resource for the Rocklea Prospect, providing an immediate target for
in-fill and extensional drilling to further increase the JORC Code compliant resource.
The announcement of a maiden resource estimate for Rocklea, together with progress at the
Company’s other promising exploration prospects in the Tom Price-Paraburdoo region, has enhanced
the value of AusQuest’s Pilbara iron portfolio. In light of this and other recent industry developments,
the Company intends to step up its iron ore exploration activities in the region during the second half
of this year.
The Rocklea resource estimate is based on data from RC drilling with drill holes variably spaced from
100 to 200 metres along sections roughly 200 to 400 metres apart. The resource was estimated in
accordance with the guidelines of the Australasian Code for reporting Exploration Results, Mineral
Resources and Ore reserves (JORC Code 2004) using a 50% Fe lower cut-off grade (COG), and a
specific gravity (SG) of 2.7. No mining parameters were applied to the model.
The following table summarises the resource estimates using two Fe cut-off grades:
Category COG (Fe) M tonnes Fe% CaFe% SiO2% Al2O3% P% LOI1000%
Inferred 50% 37.6 53.19 59.9 8.56 2.77 0.04 11.24
Inferred 52% 28.5 54.03 60.8 7.95 2.42 0.04 11.20
Higher iron grade intersections (>55% Fe) occur in a number of drill-holes, however resource
estimates at higher iron cut-off grades could not be completed as the drill density is insufficient to
interpret continuity of the higher grade mineralisation between drill holes and drill sections with the
required degree of confidence for JORC compliance.
AusQuest Limited 6 Kearns Crescent Ardross WA 6153 (T): 08 9364 3866 (F): 08 9364 4892
www.ausquest.com.au
Internal waste material is also currently included within the resource estimate because of insufficient
drill density. Removing internal waste from the model could increase iron grades within the resource
estimate, although with a corresponding reduction in the resource size. In-fill drilling to help confirm
the continuity of higher iron grades and internal waste outlines is planned for October-November
2008.
The Company also believes that iron grades could be increased by processing the channel iron
materials to remove the fine fraction (106 micron) from the more clay-rich sections of the resource.
Recent bench-scale metallurgical test-work for similar material (as reported in the March and June
2008 Quarterly Reports) has provided encouragement that the ore can be upgraded using wet tumbling
and screening.
Broad-spaced RC drilling outside the boundary of the Inferred Resource supports the establishment of
an Exploration Target containing approximately up to 23 million tonnes of channel iron at similar
grades to the Inferred Resource, which will be the subject of further drilling later in 2008 (see Figure
1). Interpretation of drill results by the Company’s consultants also suggests additional potential
outside the drilled areas, as the Inferred Resource has not been closed off in any direction. Further
drilling outside of the resource zone will be carried out later this year.
Other Tom Price-Paraburdoo Iron Exploration Targets
The Rocklea Project is one of several iron ore exploration projects in the Pilbara region which
AusQuest intends to drill in the latter half of 2008.
At the Tom Price South prospect, which is located approximately 7km south of the Tom Price open
cut mine, high-grade surface channel iron samples (~57% Fe) have outlined an exploration target
approximately 4 to 5km in length and 300 to 500 metres wide. Initial exploration RC drilling (~45
holes) is planned for the second half of 2008.
Exploration drilling (~12 holes) is also planned north of the Paraburdoo airport, where extensive
areas of alluvial cover may be concealing channel iron mineralisation. It is expected that this
programme will follow on from drilling at the Tom Price South prospect.
At the Nameless Project, site clearance surveys have been completed to enable RC drilling (~25
holes) targeting buried Marra Mamba Iron Formation (MMIF) at the eastern end of the tenement to be
completed in the second half of 2008. Previous drilling intersected 14 metres of MMIF grading 56.2%
Fe at the bottom of one of the shallow drill-holes.
The Board of AusQuest is encouraged by recent announcements from Iron Ore Holdings and Rio
Tinto Ltd which suggest that access to Rio Tinto’s Pilbara infrastructure may be possible via a ‘minegate
iron ore sales agreement’.
Graeme Drew
Managing Director
COMPETENT PERSON’S STATEMENT
The details contained in this report that pertain to exploration results are based upon information compiled by Mr Graeme
Drew, a full-time employee of AusQuest Limited. Mr Drew is a Fellow of the Australasian Institute of Mining and
Metallurgy (AUSIMM) and has sufficient experience in the activity which he is undertaking to qualify as a Competent Person
as defined in the December 2004 edition of the “Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources
and Ore Reserves” (JORC Code). The information that relates to the Mineral Resources Estimate has been compiled by Mr
Jani Kalla who is a member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy and an employee of Golder Associates
Pty Ltd. Mr Drew and Mr Kalla consent to the inclusion in the report of the matters based upon their information in the form
and context in which it appears.
AusQuest Limited 6 Kearns Crescent Ardross WA 6153 (T): 08 9364 3866 (F): 08 9364 4892
www.ausquest.com.au
* JORC – EXPLORATION TARGETS
It is common practice for a company to comment on and discuss its exploration in terms of target size and type. The
information in this presentation relating to exploration targets should not be misunderstood or misconstrued as an estimate
of Mineral Resources or Ore Reserves. Hence the terms Resource(s) or Reserve(s) have not been used in this context. The
potential quantity and grade is conceptual in nature, since there has been insufficient work completed to define them beyond
exploration targets and that it is uncertain if further exploration will result in the determination of a Mineral Resource.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (12 September 2008)

I no longer hold but if I did I would be feeling pretty happy about today's announcement - Cleveland-Cliffs to take up 30% of the company. Putting in $26million at 40 cents per share. A pretty good vote of confidence and gave the sp a nice kick today... SP might not get as far as the 40 cent mark but this should keep it out of the 20ish territory for a while...


----------



## big sal (10 March 2009)

AusQuest recently sent out a corporate update titled “Positioned for Opportunity and Growth”. 

AQD Looks like an exciting prospect, especially with its Table Hill and Wolfe manganese projects in WA. Further drilling will hopefully confirm further high grade manganese in coming months. 

It has fallen from its 12 month high of .64 and presently sits at about.10 where it looks to have found a bottom.

Its BIG plus as a junior is that it is well funded with $30M cash reserves, and that positions them well for 2009 to press on with their drill programs.

See attached link for the recent 27 February corporate update to shareholders:

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20090227/pdf/00932308.pdf


----------



## big sal (9 April 2009)

Looks like a busy couple of months coming up for AQD. I’m interested in its Table Hill and Wolfe manganese prospects. 

Still represents a good buy in time with the price sitting around the 11-12c range.

Excerpt from 6 April 2009 announcement below:

“2009 EXPLORATION PROGRAM UNDERWAY TARGETING
MANGANESE, IRON, NICKEL AND GOLD

• Landmark, well-funded 2009 exploration program underway across AusQuest’s
project portfolio in WA and NT.
• Regional GEOTEM Survey underway at Table Hill (Mn, Ni) with manganese
drilling scheduled to start in May
• Mapping and sampling to commence at Wolfe Project (Mn) in late April
• In-fill drilling expected to commence at Rocklea Iron Project in late April
• Ground EM surveys identify new nickel sulphide targets at Bellary for drilling
• VTEM Survey completed at Plenty River (Ni) – results early April
• Gold target zones identified at Dundas Project (Tropicana belt, WA) from
detailed aeromagnetics – sampling scheduled for Q2 2009

Diversified exploration company AusQuest Limited (ASX: AQD) is pleased to announce the
commencement of its 2009 exploration programme with field activities already underway and
drilling scheduled to commence shortly across its portfolio of manganese, iron, nickel and
gold projects in Western Australia and the Nothern Territory.”


----------



## surfingman (20 May 2009)

Some nice share price movement today, on anyone's radar?

Options appear to be a relatively good price (I bought some today) as the exercise price is 20cents with November expiry, shares closed at 16.5cents today, approx 12.5 cents cash backing, with exploration program underway I thought it was well worth the punt.


----------



## surfingman (26 May 2009)

21/05 7000m Drilling program underway at the Table Hill

26/05 Wolfe project having chip samples return 20 to 53% grades of manganese

Sell side very thin and plenty of support from buyers, but such low volume share price is barely moving.

Looking forward to hearing more good news flowing: 
- GEOTEM Survey at Table Hill is underway (or close too if not completed). 
- Infill drilling set to commence shortly on Rocklea Iron ore project 
- Electromagnetic's for Gold at Dundas project scheduled for 2nd quarter
- Drilling scheduled to commence at the Bellary Nickel project 2nd quarter also

Plenty to look forward too if the markets hold up in the short term.


----------



## surfingman (3 June 2009)

Can anyone give me some knowledge of approximate time from starting of a drilling to getting some results coming in? Will be different for each material, I have the Nov oppies and I am wanting to know if results from Table Hill will start to filter in by then?

The full 7000 meters is expected to take several months, per the news release.

Share price is looking a little stronger today need a good news push through the 0.20 level...


----------

